# New here



## Alone in this (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi all. Introducing myself.
Been together 18years. Now stuck in roommate/friend zone while he figures out what he wants. Suffers from depression. No meds. No counseling. 

All other aspects of my life are on upswing. 
Been focusing on self care. Diet and exercise. Almost back in my teenage body. Feels good. 

Take care

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Alone in this said:


> Hi all. Introducing myself.
> Been together 18years. Now stuck in roommate/friend zone while he figures out what he wants. Suffers from depression. No meds. No counseling.
> 
> All other aspects of my life are on upswing.
> ...


*Greatly looking forward to hearing the rest of the story!*


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Alone in this said:


> Hi all. Introducing myself.
> Been together 18years. Now stuck in roommate/friend zone while he figures out what he wants. Suffers from depression. No meds. No counseling.


Why on earth are you allowing HIM to decide your future?


----------



## Alone in this (Sep 21, 2019)

Well at first I wanted to know I have done everything I could to save it. Now I am debating on what I want. It may not matter what he wants. Depression needs to left to see clearly. Without willing to get help...how long am I willing to wait....

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

